# It's back ....



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

In the not so distant past, I brought a horrible abomination upon myself -- I purchased a Groz #4/Block Plane combo kit used off of craigslist. Just like this.

Both planes were slathered in cosmoline and I tried and tried to remove the evil smell of that vile stuff with everything from alcohol to paint thinner to acetone to gasoline to sandblasting to incineration. Nothing ever worked and to this day, I get queasy at the mere smell of cosmoline. 

Low and behold, I discover that am no the only fool out there -- apparently Groz made more than one set. Maybe I should warn the next buyer about the "gunk" and my futile attempts to rid myself of it.

Oh, and the ridiculous price. 

Greg


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand. You bought a plane off Craigslist that was pretty much new but it has a really bad smell?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

used plane smell?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

did ya try laqquer thinner? not many issues that stuff cant solve. Course i am a painter so we think it works for any number of accidents as well as sealing up a cut finger, may sting but your done bleeding in a hurry :laughing:


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought a vise with cosmoline on it. Used some break cleaner...took it right off. Then used wd40 to keep it smooth.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Why bother with all those nasty chemicals:thumbdown: All you need to do is fire up your Oxy/Acetylene torch with a rosebud nozzle and it'll be gone in about 30 seconds:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

trc65 said:


> All you need to do is fire up your Oxy/Acetylene torch with a rosebud nozzle and it'll be gone in about 30 seconds...


Question: What should I use to remove that "burnt flesh" smell? :huh:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I use Febreze with the "Fresh Cut Wood" scent:laughing:


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the support guys. I am a dual suffer from PCST and PGST -- post cosmoline stress disorder and post Groz stress disorder. The nasty flashbacks pretty much were a thing of the past until I saw that Craigslist post. 

Unfortunately, there are no known cures, only intensive (and expensive) treatment with Lee Valley or Lie-Nielsen tools.

Now where is that new Lee Valley catalog?

Greg


----------

